# NXT Tapings January 13 - February 3



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

When they finally strip Finn of the title and end his awful reign?
When Liv is gonna win her 1st match?
How much more over JJ & Gable could get?


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

God I hope Athena is there


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Drago said:


> When Liv is gonna win her 1st match?


Good Question


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Wow, you guys would like to see everyone show up in NXT... Why even watch independent wrestling anymore? They're all in NXT.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Probably just taping two shows - and don't expect much, just to set up the UCF tapings. Sort of lost some momentum with the holiday layoff and taping schedule - basically no fall out from London Takeover happenings - given the following week was Zayn vs Tye, and the 8-man tag fluff show, and then last two weeks have been year in review recaps. 

Sampson needs a better showing at Full Sail, where they might treat him better and hopefully comes off better. I don't know why they debuted the guy overseas - dumb as hell decision. Full Sail knows his act from the house show circuit. 

Probably get Hideo Itami's return for UFC tapings announced. Also could see a Corbin vs Finn title match at the UCF tapings with the idea that they want to transition to Finn vs Zayn to set up that Takeoverallas program.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Wonder if they will foreshadow a Balor heel turn this time.

I'm still one of his biggest fans on here so I hope he's going to do something exciting.


----------



## Bassey (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Don't forget it's the year end awards so I guess it'll be like a mini slammy awards show. Hopefully it will be executed in a better fashion in NXT than on RAW, hopefully they can use it to start new feuds.


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

I really hope, that Asuka, Emma or Athena will be the next to challenge Bayley


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



marcelBMG said:


> I really hope, that Asuka, Emma or Athena will be the next to challenge Bayley


Think Asuka's going to kick the shit out of Nia Jax, then she'll probably move onto Bayley. I wonder if they'll go with Emma again or do something different, very different and put it on Peyton Royce so Bayley is free to come to Becky's aid and debut on the main roster and a new heel is born. I only say Peyton Royce because her name was strangely in a list of those to watch in 2016 so they obviously have something planned for her. But if they are going to build the next super bitch heel they need to get to work on building the uber face to go against her.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Will Billie Kay and Peyton Royce ever win a match?

Tune In NXT Week

Same NXT-Time

Same NXT-Channel


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



> – Former WWE NXT star Martin Stone, known then as Danny Burch, will be working tonight’s NXT TV tapings from Full Sail University. He’s appeared on NXT TV several times in the last year.
> *
> – I’ve heard rumors of a few significant debuts at tonight’s NXT TV tapings. We may see some talents that have been signed for months make their TV debuts but there’s at least one rumor of a pretty big free agent debuting this week. It is not one of the New Japan Pro Wrestling stars.* As noted, we will have live spoilers tonight around 6:30pm EST.


Hmmm. Who could this pretty big free agent? Is Lethal available? Or MCMG(one half or both) have been linked to NXT as well? My guess is this is in regards to Aries.

As for developmentals signed for awhile - look at who's regularly working house shows but not on television - Hugo Knox, Tucker Knight, Riddick Moss or even Athena, Tino Sabbitelli, Josh Woods, Alexander Wolfe.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Nattie is going to be there. I don't know if she is performing but would be cool to see her against Asuka.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Nattie is going to be there. I don't know if she is performing but would be cool to see her against Asuka.


If given enough time, that could be an awesome match.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

I'm really hoping that report on LOP ends up being the debut of Aries :mark:. If there has ever been a suitable challenger for the title, it's him.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Hmmm. Who could this pretty big free agent? Is Lethal available? Or MCMG(one half or both) have been linked to NXT as well? My guess is this is in regards to Aries.
> 
> As for developmentals signed for awhile - look at who's regularly working house shows but not on television - Hugo Knox, Tucker Knight, Riddick Moss or even Athena, Tino Sabbitelli, Josh Woods, Alexander Wolfe.


I'm hoping the significant debut is Aries :mark:.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

ATHENA BETTER O-FACE EVERY MOTHERFUCKER IN THE ROOM.


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Probably just taping two shows - and don't expect much, just to set up the UCF tapings. Sort of lost some momentum with the holiday layoff and taping schedule - basically no fall out from London Takeover happenings - given the following week was Zayn vs Tye, and the 8-man tag fluff show, and then last two weeks have been year in review recaps.
> 
> Sampson needs a better showing at Full Sail, where they might treat him better and hopefully comes off better. I don't know why they debuted the guy overseas - dumb as hell decision. Full Sail knows his act from the house show circuit.
> 
> Probably get Hideo Itami's return for UFC tapings announced. Also could see a Corbin vs Finn title match at the UCF tapings with the idea that they want to transition to Finn vs Zayn to set up that Takeoverallas program.


...what the fuck are you talking about ufc and ucf? This is NXT.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Dpc292 said:


> ...what the fuck are you talking about ufc and ucf? This is NXT.


They are gonna be taping a show at the CFE Arena on the campus of the University of Central Florida. Hence, UCF.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Nattie is probably gonna job to Nia.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Alex Riley is backstage at the tapings.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*










EVOLVE flyers handed at the tapings


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

I'm going to be alone on this subject...but dammit, I want this feud to happen:

Austin Aries vs Baron Corbin

Hope that AA debuts tonight.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> EVOLVE flyers handed at the tapings


WWE promoting Evolve..


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Fuck Alex Riley. Dude is hot garbage at everything.

I'm pulling for Sami to redebut at the Rumble, so hopefully he's not too much on these tapings..


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

ooo looks like Becky Lynch showed up


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Becky Lynch is back in NXT


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Natalya, as it was mentioned by some, is also back.

Interesting what they are going to do.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Becky is back on NXT? Great.

IMO she needed to stay on NXT tbh. She needed to develop more after that kickass match against Sasha at Unstoppable.

Edit: FUCK, Natalya/Becky is for a NXT Kids taping ffs. Waste.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

ahh, Becky vs Natalya with kids (Izzy + some boy) commenting

most likely just a dark match then


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Nattie vs Becky is the opening match for the tapings. 

maybe Becky will find some help and they can air the segment before the RR next sunday.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

^ 
It's for the new WWE Kids show on the network


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


>


Can't wait to see this match. These two should be able to put together a great match! :nerd:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Becky won


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Becky wins via rollup after a series of pin attempts by both women.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

I wonder if this nxt kids thing is an experiment to see if they could still promote themselves as a family entertainment orientated company and still produce a grittier product, only on the main roster (holy sentence batman). maybe turn superstars into a saturday or sunday morning program and it's for kids, the fun tag teams they like, the funny type superstars they like, even john cena et al occasionally because children are people too lol, they like this as much as we do they should be catered for also in some fashion. interesting. 

i'm not actually sure any of that makes sense it's a bit rambling.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Have Zayn beat Balor for the title. Have Balor turn heel on zayn after the match by stomping his head several times. The week after balor walks to the ring and apologizes. Third week zayn returns and accepts balors apology. A group of 3 masked men attack zayn. Then Balor runs out like he,s about to defend Zayn but instead he joins in on the beating. 

4th week bulletclub 4 lyfe hits and out comes anderson,gallows and Bad luck fale with balor on his shoulders. They say now we run the show. Boom a mega feud is born. Forget Corbin. Like the guy and Think he,s the most improved but he shouldnt hold the belt for atleast another 6 months. Instead let him feud guys like aj and nakamura and see if he can hang.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

The Bigshow....


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Heath Slater vs Big Show, again for WWE Kids

the fuck


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

lol, now filming big show vs heath slater for this nxt kids program ... is it nxt kids or smackdown?(thanks twitter, summed it up) so strange to see pics of big show at full sail.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

can't they do this before raw/smackdown/main event/superstars


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*










apparently those two no goods are getting duelling chants :|


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Show obviously wins.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> apparently those two no goods are getting duelling chants :|


lol, good for them, they are actually just taking it for what it is lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*










lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> can't they do this before raw/smackdown/main event/superstars


I imagine they are wanting to film it at full sail though, but yeah it's kind of like how they tape superstars before Raw by the looks.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Izzy is interviewing Big Show right now


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> Izzy is interviewing Big Show right now


Aww cute lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Alright, the real thing is about to begin.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> lol


awwwww lol 

apparently big show pretended to give slater cpr after the match lol ... 

now ....

bullet club? lmao.(actually in reality we are probably finally getting austin aries tonight so hang onto your breeches)


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> lol


AJ LEE HAS RETURNED!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*










:mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> :mark:


HOLLLLLAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Women's Battle Royal for #1 Contender announced.

edit: it's the main event of the first taping


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Women's 1# contender Battle Royal coming up


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*










next !


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> Women's Battle Royal for #1 Contender announced.
> 
> edit: it's the main event of the first taping


Great! :surprise:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

So who was mentioning a womens battle royale? someone did i think it was for the royal rumble but it's happening tonight at full sail  squeeeeeeeeeeee :mark: ...now fucking make it good and not weak as fuck.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Sami Zayn up next


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

The good thing is: they have so many legit women on the roster, wonder who's going to win it.

I'd rather not have Asuka win it via Battle Royale, tbh. Hopefully someone will heel it up.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

i think the dark horse for this womens match is peyton royce. 

anyway YAAAAYYYYY SAMI!!!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Sami cuts a promo about trying to become champ again and gets interrupted by Samoa Joe.

Probably multi-man match at Takeover?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Joe says that he had to come out to save Zayn the last time he had a title match.

And now Corbin shows up.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

lol, okay corbin is out, but could someone tell me where Banter Corbin comes from, it must be the UK tour, but what happened? lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Zayn throws out Corbin with the Helluva Kick. Joe teases fighting but doesn't.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Tomasso Ciampa vs Danny Burch


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

I hope they sign Ciampa soon...he won me over with his match against Joe. He has a lot of potential. Still a work in progress, tho.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

ohhhhhh ciampa :x


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Ciampa wins via some apparently good-looking armbar submission.

Might be a decent match, but I hope it's not a totally useless one without any storyline attached to it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Mechanics vs Ascension (again, wtf) in a non-title match.


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Maybe alot of filler tonight to hold off on bigger things for the big rumble weekend taping


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Mechanics vs Ascension, that's fine. Ascension had a nice match with Gable & Jordan. Hell, I think Ascension should stay on NXT as badass faces, they work here. They will never work on the Main Roster, they are doomed there.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Wait I thought Konnor was injured?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> Ciampa wins via some apparently good-looking armbar submission.
> 
> Might be a decent match, but I hope it's not a totally useless one without any storyline attached to it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Mechanics win.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Elias Sampson vs Corey Hollis next.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DoubtGin said:


> Elias Sampson vs Corey Hollis next.


Hopefully he uses something better than the generic elbow drop as his finisher.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> can't they do this before raw/smackdown/main event/superstars


You want them to film "NXT Kids" before RAW?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



THANOS said:


> Hopefully he uses something better than the generic elbow drop as his finisher.


He apparently used some kind of neckbreaker to get the win.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

The Battle Royale is about to happen.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*


----------



## iamloco724 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Did they say when the winner would get the shot at the belt if it would be a taping or takeover?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

from pics I can identify billie kay, gionna daddio and cameron ... apparently eva is there wearing green and deonna thingy-ma-bob


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*










Aliyah debuted


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


>


deonna, cameron, gionna, carmella, billie, peyton, alexa and cameron ... no sign of eva marie in that picture. but she'll be there we know it, we all do lol.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Emma or Dana winning is the only choice I can think of.


----------



## CMDeluxe (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Eva is on the ramp looking back at Asuka


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Is that Peyton Royce in the green? Sweet Mother of God, that ass and those long legs!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Apparently Peyton has new music as well


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Aliyah, Deonna out first

Liv Morgan, Cameron eliminated by Bliss

Bliss eliminated by Emma


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Emma eliminated by Asuka

Final Four: Asuka, Billie Kay, Peyton Royce, Eva


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

C'mon Emma! She was great against Asuka, she deserves a shot at Bayley.

EDIT: Shit. The forum has really slowed down for me the last 15 minutes or so.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*










lol Carmella actually sneaked in and won


----------



## CMDeluxe (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Carmella is a fine tv program, long way til Takeover.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Oh shit!!

Baymella for the belt :bayley


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> lol Carmella actually sneaked in and won


That result is f-a-b-u-l-o-u-s!  Baymella taking over!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Carmella won.

Wat.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



















Interesting because they are best friends outside of the ring.

You know what this means.... A HEEL TURN


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Could we be seeing a Carmella heel turn soon?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Carmella getting her first major victory. Awesome!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

well, carmella won it. 

sounds like Bayley has chosen who she wants to drop her title to imo (prob not but she does need to drop it cause she's moving on up eh? *uncertain*)


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

ahahahahaha, she would have got that huge face pop when everyone thought eva won it and she snuck in and took her out. thanks mella lol.


----------



## CMDeluxe (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Wait, were they actually throwing each other over the *top* rope?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

I am concerned that Eva was the last eliminated. There better have been some fuckery involved with her eliminating whoever else was there.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

I hope there's no heel turns, because then they'd probably never periscope :sasha3


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Carmella only turns heel IF Enzo and Cass are getting called up and she's left behind. I think it will be a face vs face mutual respect sort of match with the purpose of Bayley trying to make Carmella look like a million bucks, but retaining the title at least until WM weekend.


----------



## CMDeluxe (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

No Nia in it which is strange.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

People will shit on anyone (but Asuka probably) facing Bayley, anyways.

Taping 2 starts with Sami Zayn vs Adam Rose


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



CMDeluxe said:


> No Nia in it which is strange.


It would be silly to have the person she just beat in it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Also, thank you for the respect in giving them the same rules for a battle royale as the men ... thank you.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Alexa eliminating her sister :banderas


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Carmella has huge face potential. Girls a star down the line. Good opportunity for her to put a really good match on her résumé. Hope they don't turn her


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



CMDeluxe said:


> No Nia in it which is strange.


Not strange. It's awesome. She's terrible.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Wait. Eva eliminated Asuka...


----------



## CMDeluxe (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Ithil said:


> It would be silly to have the person she just beat in it.


Sillier than having people who have never won a match in it?


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



CMDeluxe said:


> Sillier than having people who have never won a match in it?


On point.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Sami wins via submission.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



CMDeluxe said:


> Sillier than having people who have never won a match in it?


Yes, because they didn't just have a Takeover match with Bayley.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Ithil said:


> Yes, because they didn't just have a Takeover match with Bayley.


and they are trying to establish them as players, not just extras. Peyton royce has been listed as one to watch in 2016 so they have something planned for her.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Pretty sure we're gonna see Eva v Asuka at some point soon


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Nia Jax should have been in the match (unless she's injured).

Apollo Crews vs Tye Dillinger now.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Pretty sure we're gonna see Eva v Asuka at some point soon


That pic fuckin owns. It's like the Baba Yaga haunting you.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

gee, I wonder who wins Dillinger vs Crews.

Wily vet Tye should sneak out a win, and put Crews on bit of a losing streak, self doubt storyline.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> Nia Jax should have been in the match (unless she's injured).
> 
> Apollo Crews vs Tye Dillinger now.


It would be completely silly to have her lose on Takeover, then the very next new episode she's in the battle royal. Not to mention she would have to lose, and a second loss right after her first loss would hurt her unstoppable monster gimmick greatly, particularly in a battle royal.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Crews wins via his powerbomb finisher.


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Anyone else get the feeling Dana wasn't in the battle royal due to some heat for those nudes that got leaked?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Wow, these NXT tapings are underwhelming as fuck, tbh. Not that suprised because they will be taping on another venue next time around.



King In The North said:


> Anyone else get the feeling Dana wasn't in the battle royal due to some heat for those nudes that got leaked?


Fuck, you are probably right. I hope they don't fire Dana, I like her and she is progressing. She has a lot of potential IMO.

And it's weird that Nia Jax wasn't in the battle royal considering this: They teased at Takeover London a feud between Nia & Asuka.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

lol @ that eva pic ... i can't lol

'Look how awesome I am, i'm wrestler barbie, i'm wearing green and I come with a red robe accessory, and-'

'Hi, i'm going to kick your cunt in, i'm right behind you'


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Nia losing the battle royale wouldn't be a big loss - it would be the typical everybody gang up on huge person spot. BUT there isn't enough women to do that I guess, as Nia would have to eliminate 2-3 at least to make her the obvious big threat, to then have the heels and faces join forces against her. I might have still went this route as it would then have Nia attacking/challenging all heels and faces to get revenge.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Crews wants to face Balor even if it is a non-title match. He wants a NO-DQ match.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



King In The North said:


> Anyone else get the feeling Dana wasn't in the battle royal due to some heat for those nudes that got leaked?


Aliyah was probably her replacement.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*










OH MY Rich Swann debuts against Baron Corbin


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Nah. Dana is injured.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



King In The North said:


> Anyone else get the feeling Dana wasn't in the battle royal due to some heat for those nudes that got leaked?


I don't think Dana has had any televised matches since her match against Asuka at Takeover, no? I could be wrong.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Okay this, THIS, is Baron Corbin's gimmick, he fights all the indy guys who come in ... shame there's a group about to come who are going to smoke him though lol.


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> OH MY Rich Swann debuts against Baron Corbin


Corbin has improved a lot, but if this is a squash that sucks. It would be a good test to see if an upset against Corbin could "make" someone.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Rich Swann...I hope he is more than a flippy guy. I have seen promos from him and he has a lot of charisma and skills, but the stuff I saw from hin on the ring was...not that good.

Still, hoping for the best.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Corbin wins via End of Days.

Looks like Swann won't be one of the heavily promoted guys on NXT at first.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



King In The North said:


> Anyone else get the feeling Dana wasn't in the battle royal due to some heat for those nudes that got leaked?


No, she's injured.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*










Is Rich Swann going for the Willie Mack look :lol?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

He was announced as Rich Swann with some generic theme, so nothing happening with him right now.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Emma & Alexa (/w Dana) vs Carmella & Bayley


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

"All Night Long" Richie Swann :dance


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> Corbin wins via End of Days.
> 
> Looks like Swann won't be one of the heavily promoted guys on NXT at first.


Watch him become the new Solomon Crowe. :argh:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



RKO361 said:


> Watch him become the new Solomon Crowe. :argh:


ugh ...  that's still sore for me.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*










Emma & Alexa not getting along that well because of what happened "the week before"


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Carmella & Bayley win after Carmella makes Alexa tap out.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*










this will be goooooooooooood


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

What will?


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Joe vs Gargano....nice


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Oh now that is match i've wanted for some time now.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

JOHNNY WRESTLING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! vs Joe ... yay


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Did anyone say how many episodes they are taping tonight?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Sarcasm1 said:


> Did anyone say how many episodes they are taping tonight?


three


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Joe wins via submission.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Looks like that match went for like five minutes.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Wow, these tapings are dull.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

american alpha is the name, gable and jordan is the game.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Jordan and Gable start taping 3 and they are now called... American Alpha

They face Blake & Murphy


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Joe needs to be put on the main roster and establish himself before Cena comes back and then have a big fued.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

American Alpha shirts please.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Gable/Jordan vs BaM, FUCK YEAH!
One exciting thing on this taping, finally!
(American Alpha...that name sounds a little too weird, tho)


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

what wwe needs to do is reach out to the record company who released 'no limit' by 2-unlimited (good tag team name lmao) and let Gable and jordan use that lol beat to come out to kind of like ole ole for sami.(it would be the gayest thing that has ever happened in pro wrestling and it would be awesome lol)


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Phaedra said:


> three


Thanks. As for Gable/Jordan team name, I like it. I'm usually good with most of the names as long as they don't add "Team" into it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Gable & Jordan win after their double team finisher. Gables gets the pin.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Liv Morgan vs Nia Jax now.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

American alpha makes me think team alpha male. 

It'll grow on me though I'm sure


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

I like American Alpha despite how generic it is.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*










Nia wins.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> Nia wins.


I am super unimpressed with Nia.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Eva in that dress though :zayn


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Bull Dempsey vs. Alex Riley next :ti


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

alex riley vs bull ... :canunot ... alex riley, i thought he was dead, i was sure Owens murdered him.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Riley wins.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Fuck off, Riley.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Riley still has the same awful hair style, why? Lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



THANOS said:


> Riley still has the same awful hair style, why? Lol


was going to make a comment about how your hair and nails keep growing after you die and thats why, cause he's clearly an angry zombie. but then nah lol.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Phaedra said:


> was going to make a comment about how your hair and nails keep growing after you die and thats why, cause he's clearly an angry zombie. but then nah lol.


:lol his career is dead, so very fair play.


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

I think Eva mistimed the finish when she was "managing" and walked up steps too early...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Elias Sampson vs John Skyler next

crowd doesn't like The Drifter gimmick so far ("We don't like you" chanted at him); i can see why, he's just a dude with a guitar so far


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



King In The North said:


> I think Eva mistimed the finish when she was "managing" and walked up steps too early...


is it wrong to just love the little things she botches? lol. she's so 'tim nice but dim' lol.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Sampson wins, again with a swinging neckbreaker .


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> Elias Sampson vs John Skyler next
> 
> crowd doesn't like The Drifter gimmick so far ("We don't like you" chanted at him); i can see why, he's just a dude with a guitar so far


Fuck that crowd to be honest, you could get fucking Cheeseburger from ROH and they would pop like the Bullet Club invaded. Bunch of retards.


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

She literally botches everything somehow. Like I don't know if she can tie her shoes.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> Elias Sampson vs John Skyler next
> 
> crowd doesn't like The Drifter gimmick so far ("We don't like you" chanted at him); i can see why, he's just a dude with a guitar so far


they actually chanted that at him? come away to fuck, that's just awful. i mean the gimmick is awful but, i dunno i'd draw the line at chanting that at a developmental guy. 

also @THANOS Alex Riley's career may be over true but it was because i was pretty sure Owens had kind of killed him.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

So how did Riley win?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Spikeman said:


> So how did Riley win?


Apparently something like a knee strike.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Sami Zayn vs Baron Corbin vs Samoa Joe #1 Contender Match

most likely the last match


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

I hope Corbin wins here


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Count Vertigo said:


> Fuck that crowd to be honest, you could get fucking Cheeseburger from ROH and they would pop like the Bullet Club invaded. Bunch of retards.


Then why did Solomon Crowe get booed/apathy after a few matches? The crowd enjoys seeing talent and uniqueness, if they don't get it, they'll shit on anyone, no matter where they came from. People from the indies just tend to get more rope to show what they can do, since, in many cases, they've already demonstrated their talent before. If people like Sampson or Jax come in and provide extremely lacklustre performances after several matches, what else do the crowd have to go by when judging them?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



THANOS said:


> Then why did Solomon Crowe get booed/apathy after a few matches? The crowd enjoys seeing talent and uniqueness, if they don't get it, they'll shit on anyone, no matter where they came from. People from the indies just tend to get more rope to show what they can do, since, in many cases, they've already demonstrated their talent before. If people like Sampson or Jax come in and provide extremely lacklustre performances after several matches, what else do the crowd have to go by when judging them?


That horde of gorillas loved Adam fucking Rose... Hell there's a big portion of them that loves Bull Dempsey and Mojo Rawley fpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Count Vertigo said:


> That horde of gorillas loved Adam fucking Rose... Hell there's a big portion of them that loves Bull Dempsey and Mojo Rawley fpalm


If I may just interject one thing, hope y'all don't mind, people are allowed to like who they want to like but actively chanting shit at a developmental talent is just sick (the eva stuff makes me uncomfortable too cause from where i'm sitting she's fucking trying). From what we saw in London he looks to be not bad a wrestler, it's the gimmick that is just terrible imo. I hate it but i wouldn't shout shit, but then i'm not the type lol. 

anyway yeah, it's developmental they should all be given a little bit of rope but it's getting harder to get over with that crowd now due to quality expected.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Sami Zayn bulked up in his time away, and Joe is slimming down noticeably. 

Elias Samson with a swinging neckbreaker aka the Shake Rattle and Roll? Hey he carries a guitar, let's give him HTM's finisher as well.


----------



## CMDeluxe (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

I think Baron will win, Sami and Joe can then feud for a bit.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Count Vertigo said:


> That horde of gorillas loved Adam fucking Rose... Hell there's a big portion of them that loves Bull Dempsey and *Mojo Rawley* fpalm


Those are confirmed plants. Rose and Dempsey are niche characters that don't get past the lower card, they enjoy them for what they are. If they were getting pushed, the reactions would be different. They get Santino Marella reactions which is fine.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Count Vertigo said:


> Fuck that crowd to be honest, you could get fucking Cheeseburger from ROH and they would pop like the Bullet Club invaded. Bunch of retards.


Didn't realise the Drifter posted on this forum.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*










Corbin taps to both Zayn and Joe simultaneously.


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sami Zayn bulked up in his time away, and Joe is slimming down noticeably.
> 
> Elias Samson with a swinging neckbreaker aka the Shake Rattle and Roll? Hey he carries a guitar, let's give him HTM's finisher as well.


Atleast there's no strut.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



THANOS said:


> Those are confirmed plants. Rose and Dempsey are niche characters that don't get past the lower card, they enjoy them for what they are. If they were getting pushed, the reactions would be different. They get Santino Marella reactions which is fine.


Not plants, they're Mojo's family/friends.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Ithil said:


> Didn't realise the Drifter posted on this forum.


So I must be Elias Samson himself because I got angry at a PC prospect I actually like getting rejected by the Full Sail chimps that only pop for indy darlings and comedy geeks outside of the occasional Gable and Jordan? Wow...


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

If Sami wins, we get balor club.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> Corbin taps to both Zayn and Joe simultaneously.


Wow. And no Finn on tapings leading to Rumble. Now Balor drops belt without eating pin before main roster.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Oh, a fourth taping happening now.

Vaudevillians vs Hype Bros starting


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

regal is out there trying to determine who won.


----------



## CMDeluxe (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Show 4 now, Vaudevillians vs Hype Bros


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> Oh, a fourth taping happening now.
> 
> Vaudevillians vs Hype Bros starting


what? COOL! that's so cool they're doing four  sorry i said three


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Triple Threat of Balor vs Joe vs Zayn? Balor loses title without getting pinned?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

I'm so happy Riley is finally back. He's super underrated.


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Count Vertigo said:


> So I must be Elias Samson himself because I got angry at a PC prospect I actually like getting rejected by the Full Sail chimps that only pop for indy darlings and comedy geeks outside of the occasional Gable and Jordan? Wow...


And just about every woman on the roster.. And Breeze.. And Enzo/Cass.. And the Ascension.. And pretty much every face on the roster..


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Hype bros do the exact opposite. YAWN


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Triple Threat of Balor vs Joe vs Zayn? Balor loses title without getting pinned?


Either that or we get Samoa Joe vs Zayn in the followin weeks and the winner faces Balor.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



King In The North said:


> And just about every woman on the roster.. And Breeze.. And Enzo/Cass.. And the Ascension.. And pretty much every face on the roster..


Breeze is a comedy geek, there's a big chance Enzo and Cass *WILL* become comedy geeks with their gimmick, and they didn't give a flying fuck about The Ascension until they got buried on the main roster and came back to job some more on NXT.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Vaudevillians won. Yay.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Count Vertigo said:


> So I must be Elias Samson himself because I got angry at a PC prospect I actually like getting rejected by the Full Sail chimps that only pop for indy darlings and comedy geeks outside of the occasional Gable and Jordan? Wow...


You're quite laughable for getting butthurt that a crowd didn't like your favourite, yes.
They're not obligated to like who you like.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Crews vs Balor going to happen tonight. Most likely the main event.

Carmella vs Emma now.

The Carmella push continues.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Riley just doesn't fit down here - I don't get his whole "Rage" gimmick either. He should be jobbing on the main roster or cut or something. I just can't see NXT pushing the guy at all, or any must see matches for him. Maybe put him in a tag team or something with a developmental struggling to find themselves and hope together something might happen - See Jordan/Gable, Mojo and Ryder etc. 

Riley is wasted as a singles in developmental. Hell put him in the social outkasts on the main roster, and get Curtis Axel the hell away from that group. Axel has talent and shouldn't be on the go nowhere job squad.


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Count Vertigo said:


> Breeze is a comedy geek, there's a big chance Enzo and Cass *WILL* become comedy geeks with their gimmick, and they didn't give a flying fuck about The Ascension until they got buried on the main roster and came back to job some more on NXT.


http://youtu.be/0cgbZqR2AGI

Couldn't be more wrong about the Ascension. They were over as hell with that crowd despite their over the top squash everything booking. Breeze was a title contender on NXT. He did provide comedy, but definitely not treated like a comedy geek. And Enzo/Cass prospects on the main roster has nothing to do with your arguement.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

The crowd had turned against Samoa Joe when he eliminated Breeze from that Battle Royale. Breeze is very well-liked in NXT.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*










Carmella wins. Her third win in four tapings.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*










Enzo & Cass vs jobbers


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

We still have yet to see any of these "debuts", come on Aries :mark:!


----------



## Dpc292 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

What about Richie swann?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dpc292 said:


> What about Richie swann?


Yeah but that was a jobber loss with a jobber theme, I wouldn't really consider that significant.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Enzo and Cass win.

Asuka vs Santana Garrett next.


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Santana Garrett! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Asuka made quick work of her.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Finn Balor vs Apollo Crews, the main event, happening next.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

No A Double


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Finn wins with the Bloody Sunday and that's apparently it

:|

Glad to see Balor at least once on the tapings but I wish they'd have done something after the Crews match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

credits to @MrJacobCohen, @NerdyJordy, @therealChui and @formerlyDave


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Bloody Sunday was a great finish, glad to see it return.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> Finn wins with the Bloody Sunday and that's apparently it
> 
> :|
> 
> Glad to see Balor at least once on the tapings but I wish they'd have done something after the Crews match.


The ACTUAL Bloody Sunday, or the reverse one?










or


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

Well, that solves this problem:

Twitter


> WWE NXT
> ‏@WWENXT
> BREAKING: @iLikeSamiZayn vs. @SamoaJoe to crown a #1 Contender to the #WWENXT Championship will take place at the CFE Arena @UCF on 1/22!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

 When will Corbin get a shot? Joe just lost.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DGenerationMC said:


> When will Corbin get a shot? Joe just lost.


Hopefully when his talent, charisma, and reactions demand it. He's getting there, but he should be pushed there when he has overwhelmingly earned it.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*

So Finn Cena is fed another top NXT talent and wins clean? Shockaroo.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*

Finn/Apollo match was pretty awesome live.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

will94 said:


> Finn/Apollo match was pretty awesome live.


Which Bloody Sunday did he use to win?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DGenerationMC said:


> When will Corbin get a shot? Joe just lost.


Never. Like Breeze he's a jobber to the indy stars who's going to get called up with 0 momentum; unlike Breeze his look might catch Vince's eye and he might get pushed despite being one of HHH's discarded toys.


----------



## superradit (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*

cool


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



BoJackson said:


> So Finn Cena is fed another top NXT talent and wins clean? Shockaroo.


I can't believe the champion and top face won a match. What is the world coming to?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*

Yassss Carmella!! This match will be fun! They're best friends.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*



THANOS said:


> Which Bloody Sunday did he use to win?


The one that looks like a vertical suplex, not the one where he sets it up by having the guy in an inverted DDT position.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*

I wish they sticked to one finisher after a guy debuts. Sampson has already changed his. Same thing happened to guys **** Heath Slater, Dean Ambrose, Curtis Axel...

Just be sure of what you want to use as your finisher BEFORE you debut.


Anyway Santana Garrett :mark: :mark: :mark:










kada kada:


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*

Underwhelming.


----------



## marcelk (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*

Santana Garrett!!!! AWESOME news


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Pretty sure we're gonna see Eva v Asuka at some point soon


They've already had quite a few decent house show matches together. So hopefully they can bring that tho the tv screen.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> I wish they sticked to one finisher after a guy debuts. Sampson has already changed his. Same thing happened to guys **** Heath Slater, Dean Ambrose, Curtis Axel...
> 
> Just be sure of what you want to use as your finisher BEFORE you debut.


 Why does it matter? The stungun didn't exactly hold Austin back...

Apollo recently changed his finisher as detailed in the last Breaing Ground ad it's 10x the finisher.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

will94 said:


> The one that looks like a vertical suplex, not the one where he sets it up by having the guy in an inverted DDT position.


Sweet! Thank God. I guess they unbanned the brainbuster :mark:!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*

Doesn't seem too interesting on paper in my opinion.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*



BehindYou said:


> Why does it matter? The stungun didn't exactly hold Austin back...
> 
> Apollo recently changed his finisher as detailed in the last Breaing Ground ad it's 10x the finisher.


It makes the booking and the wrestler's debut look "rushed", as if the guys didn't have time during their training to try a few finishers and see which one works the best.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



DoubtGin said:


> Enzo and Cass win.
> 
> Asuka vs Santana Garrett next.


:YES:rusevyes


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*

If you combine the Main roster and NXT we have more than 30 divas.


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Never. Like Breeze he's a jobber to the indy stars who's going to get called up with 0 momentum; unlike Breeze his look might catch Vince's eye and he might get pushed despite being one of HHH's discarded toys.


Dude just got a victory at Takeover over an Indy darling. That gimmick isn't working bruh.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



King In The North said:


> Dude just got a victory at Takeover over an Indy darling. That gimmick isn't working bruh.


You're in the spoiler thread so I'm assuming you read the spoilers, no? Tapping out to both guys at the same time. Joe getting the number 1 contenders match over him even though he just lost at London.

Jobber to the stars doesn't mean he's going to lose every single match, just the one's that really matter.


----------



## King In The North (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You're in the spoiler thread so I'm assuming you read the spoilers, no? Tapping out to both guys at the same time. Joe getting the number 1 contenders match over him even though he just lost at London.
> 
> Jobber to the stars doesn't mean he's going to lose every single match, just the one's that really matter.


This guy is still green! He's not jobbing out either. He got the stone cold pass out treatment against Joe. It makes sense to put Joe or Sami in the next title match at Takeover because it's going to be around WM time. Corbin's developing into a real solid heel, but nowhere near the name or star power as either. WM week is time for the big matches. My bet is Corbin does still have a big match and goes over that week anyway.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*

Santana working NXT is a win.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*



Jerichoholic62 said:


> It makes the booking and the wrestler's debut look "rushed", as if the guys didn't have time during their training to try a few finishers and see which one works the best.


 But that is entirely what developmental is about... trying things out and seeing what's best in front of a live audience.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*

Thought I'd share some of the shots I took at the tapings. Really neat to see the WWE Kids thing, wonder if it'll continue at the next tapings. Happy for Izzy and her family, spoke to her dad and you could tell it was something really cool for the family to be doing. Anyways, enjoy the pics guys!


----------



## joeysnotright (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*

I like Balor's new gear.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NXT Tapings for January 13-February 3rd*



joeysnotright said:


> I like Balor's new gear.


It does look pretty cool.


----------

